# Budget bookshelf mains help?



## goya3400 (Oct 14, 2012)

So i have a very entry level 5.1 setup as follows:
Denon 1613 avr
Polk PSW110 sub
Pioneer SP-c21 center speaker

the mains and rear speakers are old and not worth mentioning because i'm getting new ones. that brings me to the question.

I have read reviews on both Polk Audio monitor40 bookshelf and Pioneer SP-BS41 bookshelf speakers. they both get good reviews for being "budget" choices at around the same price point. Right now i can get the polks on sale for 150/pair and the pioneers for the same but not on sale. the pioneers match my center. 

does anyone have any experience with the comparison, or any general advise on choosing polk or pioneer given my modest list of existing equipment?

thanks, Goya


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The Pioneer will be more natural and balanced sounding. You already
have the C21 center channel. This will timbre (voice) match the front,
and also balance the front stage.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

zieglj01 said:


> The Pioneer will be more natural and balanced sounding. You already
> have the C21 center channel. This will timbre (voice) match the front,
> and also balance the front stage.


+1

The Pioneers would be the best choice.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

+2 for Pioneer.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

+3 to the Pioneer bookshelf speakers. Given that they're from the same series (PDF) as the CC speaker, they should be timbre-matched to it.

That being said, if you were contemplating moving away from Pioneer speakers, the Monitor 40s seem like nice MTM speakers that *could* work well with your Pioneer (both have 1" tweeters and 5-1/4" woofers and similar sensitivity ratings) as an interim step. Subsequent steps could include:
- replacing the Pioneer CC with a Polk CS2; and then
- moving the Monitor 40s to surround duty and replacing them up front with a pair of Monitor 50s or Monitor 60s.

Just my 2¢...


----------



## goya3400 (Oct 14, 2012)

First, THANKS FOR ALL THE REPLIES!

I was initially thinking that moving away from the pioneer and going into Polk might be a good idea, but I recently had the opportunity to listen to both 5.1 setups in comparison and decided that the pioneer has a sound that i prefer. IMO the polks offer a kind of "hifi" edge or brightness where the pioneers have a more natural warm sound. I actually liked them both for these different reasons, but in the end I have always preferred warm and lush to crisp and bright. 

Aesthetically the pioneers have a very powerful presence that I might not have chosen from a home decor standpoint, but I would kick myself later if I invested in a more attractive looking set that sonically left me wishing I had done something different.

thanks again for the input guys


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

goya3400 said:


> I was initially thinking that moving away from the pioneer and going into Polk might be a good idea, but I recently had the opportunity to listen to both 5.1 setups in comparison and decided that the pioneer has a sound that i prefer. IMO the polks offer a kind of "hifi" edge or brightness where the pioneers have a more natural warm sound. I actually liked them both for these different reasons, but in the end I have always preferred warm and lush to crisp and bright.


Smart decision - have fun and good luck.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> ... I recently had the opportunity to listen to both 5.1 setups in comparison and decided that the pioneer has a sound that i prefer. ...
> 
> Aesthetically the pioneers have a very powerful presence that I might not have chosen from a home decor standpoint, but I would kick myself later if I invested in a more attractive looking set that sonically left me wishing I had done something different.


Those are two very solid reasons for sticking with Pioneer speakers. :T


----------



## ambesolman (Apr 25, 2011)

"You have chosen...wisely."


----------

